# Bluebox



## Stephan007 (1. Juli 2006)

HI leute,

Ihr kennt doch sicher alle diese Bluebox wo einfilm Projekziert wird aber man dann selbstmit trin ist. Jedenfalls wollte ich mal fragen ob es auch sowas oder ähnliches auch als freeware gibt? Oder das man ein Bild als Hintergrund hat und vor dem Bild dann die Leute spielen. Bitte postet einfach mal paar progs die das können aber* Freeware!*


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

Jahshaka - jahshaka.org - Powering the New Hollywood - Home

Echtzeit Hardware Keyer gibt es im mehrstelligen Tausenderbereich.

1. Das Thema gab es hier schon sehr oft, bitte Suchen-Funktion benutzen ( Bluescreen, Greenscreen, Keying )
2. Bitte auf Rechtschreibung achten.

mfg chmee


----------



## Stephan007 (1. Juli 2006)

also ich beschreibs mal:

Ich habe zb. ein film wo man wolken siht.
die schweben einfach so rum.
und nun soll eine person da stehen und sich bewegen und die wolken fliegen aber weiter.
Oder genauso man filmt ne straße und setzt dazu ein auto rein und man denkt man fährt auf der straße. Die suchfunktion hat mir dabei nicht geholfen da ging es um anderes.


----------



## chmee (1. Juli 2006)

Das sind Standard Keying-Aufgaben. Da es Freeware sein soll, lade Dir das oben genannte Programm runter und setz Dich mit (Chroma-) Keying auseinander.

mfg chmee


----------



## Stephan007 (1. Juli 2006)

Kannst du mir mal bitte den genauen download link nennen da ich nicht weiß, welches ich loaden muß, gibts das eigentlich auch auf deutsch?


----------



## Stephan007 (2. Juli 2006)

HI der Download ist defekt (wenns der ist)

jahshaka.org - Powering the New Hollywood - Jahshaka 2.0 RC3 Released!

meint ihr das mit der Bluebox?
Da habe ich Installiert (erstmal europa und Düsseldorf gewählt)
Jedenfalls dann installiert und wollte starten da kam ne fehlermeldung kommt das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Chrisi1000 (8. Juli 2006)

Also ich kenne da keine Freeware die sowas macht.
Und wenn dan total shlecht! Außerdem solltest du dich für Bluebox, GreenBox oder White box enscheiden hiernachdem was du für ein Video erstelleb willst. Heutzutage wird aber fast nur noch Grün verwendet. Ich empfehle eine Grüne Stoffwand zu nehmen. Gibt es bei Ebay für
60 EUR oder so und der Vorteil ist du:
-kannst sie waschen wenn sie schmutzig ist
--sie geht icht kaptt

Nach Programmen musst du dich noch mal erkundigen


----------

